# Charakterplaner Update



## Elamina (22. April 2009)

Moin Buffed-Leute

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr plant den Charakterplaner auf WOTLK upzudaten... Wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Elamina


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=92122


----------



## Giuzz (24. April 2009)

Wäre es aber noch möglich, das die ausweichchance für chars unter level 70 stimmen würden, sind total falsch...^^


----------

